# how to cut tough aluminum and steel for slingshots



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm looking in to building slingshots with metal cores, and I don't know how to cut metal. with a scroll saw? jigsaw? what?

I know you can cut metal with a jigsaw, but I would have to buy metal cutting blades.

Do scroll saw blades cut metal?


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

I use an angle grinder with cut of wheels to cut steel. If you go this route, make sure to only cut straight lines and utilize relief cuts to get into curves.
Some people drill holes around the shape and use a hacksaw to finish it or just use a hacksaw entirely.
Files will get you to your desired shape after you've rough cut it but a belt or disc grinder with ceramic/zirconium media is really helpful for hogging of metal.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If you are cutting aluminum, you can use any standard wood cutting tool ... hack saw, scroll saw, circular saw, fret saw, table saw, chop saw. The real advantage to using metal cutting blades is that they have much finer teeth and so work well on thin material. Angle grinders do not work that well on aluminum ... the metal is so soft that it tends to clog up grinding wheels. You can get grinding wheels specially made for aluminum.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

ok, awesome. That answered my question pretty well.

Thanks, guys!


----------

